# miralax- OTC - not good



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

oh boy am I in trouble- i take a ton of miralax and now tht it is otc it sells for almost 12.00 for a little tiny bottle- my son takes it too- im gonna have to get another job just to pay for miralax.... this is depressing...


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't worry! It'll still be available as a prescription (pretty sure anyway) -- just like pepcid or motrin. But most people would rather pay more than deal with the doctor.Dana


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

oh how I pray you are right- today in Target I saw a ilttle bottle for 6.00 but that is for a weeks worth- i take two scoops twice a day so tthat wouldnt last me even a week and I cant afford 50.00 a month for miralax for just me... then theres my son. oh my... Im scaredt o call my insurance as they may be slow in stopping payment if that s the case but hopefully its as you say and Ill continue with the script...the bottle is tiny and for us chronic -c people it wont last no time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually they still cover it, but they may change the coverage level.Even with that it can sometimes be worth staying on it prescription if you take enough.If there is a generic in the prescription that may be covered better.My insurance tends to bump things that are available OTC up to the highest copay unless it is generic.K.


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi lorilou,I can relate, Miralax daily is the only thing that saves me from chronic constipation and the pain that goes along with it. I got some Miralax at Walgreen's the other day, I don't remember what it cost, but, like you, I am willing to pay any price to get regular relief. Hopefully soon there will be generic competitors and maybe that will drive the price down.Best wishes from bookyone


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quotepefully soon there will be generic competitors and maybe that will drive the price down.


Soon = the year 2020http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?...alax&RS=miralax


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I just got some from WalMart yesterday, haven't tried it yet. Does it really work? Is there any cramping or d when you use it?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

yes it works for me but i also take it twice a day and I use the whole cup full not just the 17 grams. also take MOM- Im a hardcore case!!! this is why I NEED the insurance to keep coverting b/c I cant afford those little bottles they have OTC- the price is ridiculous if youre a chronic c. person and need it everyday at high doses.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

How much Miralax do you take? I am still experimenting with dosage...The doctor said to take the Zelnorm + 1 OR 2 cupfuls. Well 1 cupful at night doesn't do much for me the next morning, on the contrary I am in pain...So what doses do you recommend, at what time, what role does diet play etc.Thanks.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I take a capful at 8 pm then again at 9pm- I go to bed at 9- as I said in lst post I also take a capful of MOM at bedtime as well. I take a zelnorm and reglan before bed- then in a.m. I take a zelnorm and do not eat for atleast 1 hour- it is vital to take on empty stomache.before I eat i go 3 times throughout the hour and then after eating I go once. then Im done for the day-anything I dont do in the morning ( first 3 hours of being up) does not come out till next day- hope this helps- Im praying for all of us.God bless,Lori


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

With the 17mg I took last night, it took a whole morning of pain (clenched stomache) and until after midday to have any effect ! I am going to try the 2 doses at night. Thanks Lori.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks so much Lori for all your advice on miralax. I'm planning to buy some to try it although it sounds like you're right about it being very expensive. I'm hard core c too so i'm sure i'll be having to take the 2 capfuls a night..very pricey. i've been taking a capful of mom a night for the past year along with zelnorm every other day or so since zelnorm won't work for me if i take it daily. was thinking miralax if it works might be a safer alternative than mom but if miralax doesn't work i'll just stick with mom-- it certainly is cheaper. i really can't afford to pay that much for miralax on a regular basis. thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

annie- if miralax alone doesnt do it try doing both miralax and MOM- I think id be ok on just mom iof I could take more than the capful but since it has magnesium id be scared to take more than the recommended dose- miralax has no limit really so maybe the combo of the two will help you- guess its a play around with the combo game but finding something to work is what we all need. God blesslori


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the advice, Lori. you are so right--we just have to keep trying different things and playing around with dosages etc until we find what works or at least helps...


----------



## 16989 (Sep 7, 2005)

Can Miralax be taken everyday? My Dr. said just to take it as needed.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can be taken daily.If you are constipated every single day then you need it all the time.If you are only constipated once in awhile, only use it when you need it.K.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

so far my insurance still coners glyco lax-Praise God- anyone having a problem getting it with insurance or coverage changing? hope to hear good reports!!!


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

what is the difference between miralax and colace? Do they both work the same? Can BOTH be taken everyday? I started getting some bladder like spoams after awhile on colace... will miralax do the same?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

katheleen can explain better but miralax is an osmotic- brings water into the stool- colace as I understand is a stool softener.I have no idea about the bladder spasms... sorry maybe some one will though...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stool softeners are also supposed to make the stool wetter, so I'm not clear on how much of a distinction there is between that and an osmotic laxative.Colace and miralax are different chemicals so may not have the same side effects. A lot of different kinds of chemical can be osmotic agents.K.


----------



## 13449 (Apr 7, 2007)

In my area, MiraLax was cheaper at CVS than at Walgreens. My mom also found me a 30 day (once a day) bottle at Sams for $15. Hope this helps.


----------



## 16582 (Oct 25, 2005)

I was just at the Gastro yesterday (I happen to have Crohns-C) and told him I tried the OTC stuff for 3 days and it didn't work. He said don't go by what it says on the directions. The directions are written for lawyers--not doctors or patients. He said initally it can take 5 days or more to work and you will need to use it everyday. Don't expect to take it at night and have a bowel movement in the morning like other things. You can supplement with MOM or magnesium if it's already been several days and you still haven't gone.


----------



## 21189 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi!!First time posting. Have not gotten an actual diagnosis of IBS-C, but I appear to be a classic sufferer. Yeah me...Anyway, I started on Miralax a couple weeks ago. I too noticed there was an OTC version as well. But my insurance paid for the prescription version and I am almost positive it was a generic form. Hope you have the same luck with your insurance and pharmacy...


----------

